# Just Got Back...mckinney Campground



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Happy Easter...We just got back from an excellent weeking camping in our Outback(haven't named her yet..) We went to Mckinney (Corp. of Engineers) Campground, here in Georgia...Anyway, we used this awesome recipe from THIS site, for SLOW COOKER Peach cobbler...Had dinner with some friends, and shared this cobbler with them--it was a HUGE HIT...Shared my experience with this awesome website, all the great shared info-mainly y'all sharing with me- and now I may have a potential new Outback Camper wannabee in the group. I have yet to contribute anything of value, but just give me time...I did show off the Reece dual cam sway control-that I installed myself, with the help of all the positive comments from my fellow Outback extended family....Take care everyone ...COLOR][/FONT]


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Sounds like you're having a great time with your 30. We haven't camped at McKinney yet, but we took a drive-through during the winter and noted what we considered were the best campsites. Looking forward to some great times there!

On the same trip we spent an afternoon in Cartersville, home of the Booth Western Art Museum (fantastic!) and the Appalachian Grill (best food in town!)


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

pjb2cool,

Good to hear you had an excellent weekend at McKinney Campground. sunny Got it on my list to do some day. I am glad you tried the Peach Cobbler recipe that I posted some time back and that it turned out good.







I have enjoyed it a few times also. So easy to fix, it is hard to go wrong with that one. Happy Camping


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey you guys from Georgia, what sites do you highly recommend in the Peach State? (or is that peanut state now







) We do a lot of camping at Tugaloo, Hart State Park, Helen, and Stone Mtn.

I am not familiar with McKinney, where is it located? We have been down to Lake West Pointe, but have not yet camped there.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

A quick list in order of our favorites,
Bald Ridge, Corps on Lake Lanier,
Vogel State Park, (high on the creek)
Eagles Roost, Valdosta when travelling to FL,
Bolding Mill, Corps on Lake Lanier (site 50)
Shady Grove, Corps on Lake Lanier
Lake Oconee and Lake Allatoona Corps campgrounds
Ft. Mountain S. P.
Third attempt at Cloudland Canyon SP. 
www.georgiastateparks.org - This is a good site and descriptions are accurate if not understated..BOOK EARLY, Atlanta leaves early on Friday afternoon and drives NORTH!
Just my $.02
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Lots of great ones to choose from in Georgia:

North of Atlanta we like Vogel State Park, Fort Mountain State Park, and Sloppy Floyd State Park.

South of Atlanta our favorites are George L. Smith State Park, Reed Bingham State Park, and FD Roosevelt State Park.

Georgia has been steadily refurbishing campgrounds all over the state during the past couple of years. Although fees have gone from $14 to $20 a night, the money has been well spent and we are blessed with some fantastic places to explore!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Hey you guys from Georgia, what sites do you highly recommend in the Peach State? (or is that peanut state now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


McKinney is one of several operated by the Corps of Engineers on Lake Allatoona. You can look them up and reserve at ReserveAmerica.com.
(Our favorite is Victoria CG...partly because it is the closest for us)

Bob


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

McKinney is one of several operated by the Corps of Engineers on Lake Allatoona. You can look them up and reserve at ReserveAmerica.com.
(Our favorite is Victoria CG...partly because it is the closest for us)

The ReserveAmerica.com website is what I used to make our reservations-has to be reserved at least 4 days in advance. That website also shows the map of the campground, site length, and I can pick the exact site# I want to stay at. The State Park website didn't let me pick my exact site#- bummer.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

Did they recognize you... did you have to fight with the cop?









Sorry, just a little political humor I couldn't resist


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

All those that OutbackGA said and a few more:

Ft. Mountain SP
Cloudland Canyon SP
Trackrock in Blairsville (pvt park but very nice)
River's End in Hiwassee (also pvt but nice)
Mistletoe SP
Red Top (other side of lake from McKinney)
FDR - near Callaway Gardens

Heard good things about:
Vogel State Park
Sloppy Floyd
Tugaloo
Victoria

Been wanting to get to some of these...

Join us for one of the rallies if you can -or- just tell a few that might can join ya.


----------

